

Ask HN: What do you do and how much do you make annually? - ammarkalim

1. What do you do?<p>2. how much do you make annually?<p>3. What was your first job?<p>4. For how many years have you been working?<p>5. What kind of skills are most important in your job?
======
johnroescher
1\. I do some front end development but mostly consult and project manage on
large, well funded projects. This includes some of my own projects.

2\. $175,000+/-.

3\. Dishwasher.

4\. 14 in web technologies.

5\. Knowing the ins and outs of web products and how to make them and how to
make businesses around them. Knowing your own value and not settling for
anything less. Determination and confidence.

